
Free GeoIP and Reputation DB (Web and JSON) - srodionov
https://ip.pentestit.ru/json.php?ip=1.1.1.1|2.2.2.2|3.3.3.3
======
GeneticGenesis
Interesting, thanks for sharing! Some questions:

Where is the data sourced from? Is there an offline DB? How often is the BD
updated? How is reputation calculated?

